# COMPLETE Catalogue of Part Numbers with Images - ALL 1.8T



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

Been sick of having to ask lots of people for different part numbers, so I thought I'd take the initiative and create a *complete Vag Catalogue PDF file (91 Pages!)* of Diagrams with associated part numbers. It's taken HOURS but I think it's been worth it! :lol:

Example images of pages:
















If you want a copy - PM me with your email address - as I don't think I can upload a file like you can with pics :!: :?:

Maybe if we can work out a way to upload it online or onto the forum, we could put it in the MK1 TT Knowledge Page.

All the best,
Mike.

*EDIT: After already being inundated with PM's in the first 5 mins  , I think I've managed to upload it to somewhere where you'll be able to download without me having to send it! 
Here's the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?wafxf9f9s8bti10

EDIT 2: Just realised the contents page wasn't completed as word crashed when I was making the file half way through - have just updated to give correct page number from CLUTCH onwards! Should download correctly now.*

Sorry about the pop-ups - its a free upload site so credit to them for that!
If for any reason it doesn't work or one day seems removed, please PM me and I'll send it / try to re-upload it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Fantastic work chap


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome effort . PM sent.

cheers.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb effort


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish my employees did some initative lol


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

you could post all the images to photobucket. and then post the link.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/au/ATT/


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/au/ATT/


Yes contents credit to this website vagcat - however I thought it would be handy to have a collated PDF file you can print, take with you, and look at without having to be connected to the internet and have to sign up for yet another forum! Also, it was down over the weekend when I really needed to know a part number or two so thought it was much handier to have it saved in one single file on your PC (Or your superior MAC :lol: )

All the best,
Mike.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Mike,
cheers for your efforts, Vagcat is not a reliable site.
:mrgreen:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

PM sent thank
you


----------



## tims tt (Mar 20, 2011)

pm sent 
a big thank you
Tim tt


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Right..when are you doing the V6 pdf...??? :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks very much Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Got it,thanks mate.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Great work!! You've saved a lot of people a lot of hassle!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Right..when are you doing the V6 pdf...??? :roll:
> Steve


On my next standby day if you'd like me to? :?:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mikesimbo said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Right..when are you doing the V6 pdf...??? :roll:
> ...


That would be great and i can add it to the V6 section of the forum.
Not to sure if it will help me as i dont think there is much OEM left.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

thanks for the ultra quick email mate appreciate it


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Just realised the contents page isn't completed  - have just updated to give correct page number from CLUTCH onwards!

*D/L LINK:* http://www.mediafire.com/?wafxf9f9s8bti10

Mike.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the email mate [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

MUFC.TT said:


> Thanks for the email mate [smiley=cheers.gif]


No probs - check page1 and download the new version with completed contents page! Cheers.


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Welldone mate

Nice work


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent idea, pm sent.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent one, nice one mate  Thank you


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fantastic work mike, thank you for this


----------



## Lee-G (Jan 2, 2011)

Well done that man!


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

Good work chap.
Well done.


----------



## Kreation (Jul 26, 2010)

Very handy, many thanks


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome...what a legend


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good work, thanks. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

Astounding effort and no doubt significant patience required on your part to complete the scan/upload.
Well done and thanks for making it freely available.

Peter


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike email received very impressive effort indeed [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TriciaTT (May 25, 2009)

PDF file received with gratitude, really appreciate the time and effort you must have put into this !
Andy


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Well done pal, already using the PDF to identify parts I need. Does anyone know a decent audi parts dealer/shop online, need a breather elbow part number: 06A103213F. Have tried audi dealership but I gotta wait till wednesday to find out if they can get it, and no doubt at a silly high price!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Just tried to download the parts list and the download just wiped my computer, when I went to download the file two programs started - a download manager and another that wanted to start Ask Toolbar.
I carried on and as the programs loaded my desktop icons started to be deleted,
I shut the Laptop down and restarted and there was nothing left on the hard drive.
Restarted again and had to go to comand prompt and restore from there by typing rstrui.exe
I sugest that the file is removed and put in a more secure location - I have just spent 1 hour getting things back up and running.
Ist day on forum and desaster    [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you must have other problems? The PDF I just downloaded from the link in this thread is just a PDF of 91 pages.
There were no attachments, second downloads, etc.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic work mate, downloaded to my phone and iPad with no problems

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work! This will come in handy for sure.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

excellent, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

excellent, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, thanks very much for doing this, very useful. I also had no trouble with the download once it arrived, but couldn't get it started from IE, had to open it in Chrome. There are a lot of extraneous 'download' links on the page so I suspect Frax has downloaded something other than the correct PDF file. That said, Chrome gave me some concern when it said 'files like this can harm your computer, do you want to keep it' which I don't recall seeing on another PDF download.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had that warning on other files recently. I suspect it's new to Chrome.


----------



## Ushelspat Sovsem (May 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

And another big thanks [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

